# Tennessee - Sounds good to me :)



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful Dale Hollow Lake


Dale Hollow Lake by Margaret Taylor2010, on Flickr

The water is so clean, you can see to the bottom!


Dale Hollow Lake  by soulgazephotography, on Flickr


Dale Hollow 261 by StevesLazyEye, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Vanderbilt University in Nashville


Vanderbilt University by kmoliver, on Flickr


Vanderbilt University by kmoliver, on Flickr


----------



## kingchef (Sep 2, 2009)

music city, dale hollow happens to be one of my favorite places in the nashville area. i use to try and get there early in the morning, in early summer, to see the fog lift off the lake, and occasionally hear the song of the loons (enya). do you have any late afternoon or early morning w/ the mist? too, i wish you would post one or two of the Parthenon. sometimes, i think people overlook this phenomenal building. one other, if you want to show some beautiful architecture, i wish you would take some inside shots of christ church cathedral, their fenthrop organ---fine instrument, and the blend of styles. it is a jewel, as is union station, imo, doesn't get enough attention, and roman church of the incarnation. all have interesting and surprising interiors. thanks. i don't know how to upload on this forum.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

kingchef said:


> music city, dale hollow happens to be one of my favorite places in the nashville area. i use to try and get there early in the morning, in early summer, to see the fog lift off the lake, and occasionally hear the song of the loons (enya). do you have any late afternoon or early morning w/ the mist? too, i wish you would post one or two of the Parthenon. sometimes, i think people overlook this phenomenal building. one other, if you want to show some beautiful architecture, i wish you would take some inside shots of christ church cathedral, their fenthrop organ---fine instrument, and the blend of styles. it is a jewel, as is union station, imo, doesn't get enough attention, and roman church of the incarnation. all have interesting and surprising interiors. thanks. i don't know how to upload on this forum.


Upload them onto a flickr or imageshack account.

I also love Dale Hollow Lake, you can see all the way to the bottom of the lake. (Unlike Old Hickory Lake, ew.)

I will look for pics of those sights, I don't have personal photos of them though. I live in Madison and don't get to the downtown/West End area often. I know exactly what your talking about though, the catholic church on west end in particular is beautiful. I don't think that style of architecture exists anywhere else in Nashville.

As for the Parthenon, I absolutely love Centennial Park and the exterior of the Parthenon but I hate the statue of Athena (?) in the interior. I find it cheesy and gaudy and is a fairly shocking difference from the ornate and pretty details of the rest of the parthenon.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The pretty Parthenon in pretty Centennial Park in Nashville.


Parthenon Nashville Tn by leespicedragon, on Flickr

And then the tacky statue of Athena that meets you on the inside. hno:


Fake Athena at the Parthenon in Nashville by Rince, on Flickr


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Rural
> 
> 
> Geowoodstock VII Bell Buckle, TN - 016 by sduck409, on Flickr
> ...


Is this hut made in the middle of forest ?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

pankajs said:


> Is this hut made in the middle of forest ?


Which photo are you talking about? If it's the last one, then that's actually a See Rock City barn.


----------



## amo_porto (Oct 10, 2010)

Nashville is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

amo_porto said:


> Nashville is pretty awesome!!!


Thanks! =)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Opryland Hotel in Nashville


Opryland Hotel by osmium, on Flickr


Opryland Hotel at Christmas by jbparker, on Flickr


Christmas at OpryLand Hotel by legendarycollectorcars, on Flickr


Opryland Hotel at Christmas by jbparker, on Flickr


Opryland Hotel by jtdiego, on Flickr


----------



## kingchef (Sep 2, 2009)

i think even the most discriminating would have to admit that the Parthenon is a bit beyond impressive, and i agree about the statue. the gold leafing looks authentic, but someone just went nuts on the composition of the face and its adornment. one other question, is it dale hollow that has had or is having some problems w/ assessing the dam, or has that been solved? about three years ago i looked at some of the properties for a small cottage as close to the lake as possible. i just slithered back to my car and drove away. but could you imagine living in that area and sort of getting the best of all areas of tn, and even atlanta or upper ky. wonderful. thanks for getting the Parthenon posted, there just doesn't seem to be many references to it, and, if i ever began a thread, i think it would be wonderful for tns to submit photos of important fountains, statues, memorials, and the like. i haven't seen many subjects dealing w/ this, but you know that their are many from one end of the state to the other. someone from the northeast just recently told me that such was one of the big differentiations of northeastern from southern towns. i reminded him of charleston, savannah, shiloh, the parthenon, etc. what do you think?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

kingchef said:


> i think even the most discriminating would have to admit that the Parthenon is a bit beyond impressive, and i agree about the statue. the gold leafing looks authentic, but someone just went nuts on the composition of the face and its adornment. one other question, is it dale hollow that has had or is having some problems w/ assessing the dam, or has that been solved? about three years ago i looked at some of the properties for a small cottage as close to the lake as possible. i just slithered back to my car and drove away. but could you imagine living in that area and sort of getting the best of all areas of tn, and even atlanta or upper ky. wonderful. thanks for getting the Parthenon posted, there just doesn't seem to be many references to it, and, if i ever began a thread, i think it would be wonderful for tns to submit photos of important fountains, statues, memorials, and the like. i haven't seen many subjects dealing w/ this, but you know that their are many from one end of the state to the other. someone from the northeast just recently told me that such was one of the big differentiations of northeastern from southern towns. i reminded him of charleston, savannah, shiloh, the parthenon, etc. what do you think?


Actually Nashville doesn't have too many museums, we just have the Parthenon, Frist Art Center, Lane Motor Museum, the Country Music Hall of Fame, and the Adventure Science Museum that I know of, and most of those are pretty insignificant and unknown accept for the Parthenon.

The dam you are thinking of is Wolf Creek Dam up in Kentucky. The dam holds one of the largest reservoirs in the world and is very dilapidated. It nearly burst a few years ago but they installed a few safety structures to at least postpone catastrophe. During the Wolf Creek scare, there were maps posted all over the city showing which neighborhoods would be affected the most if the dam burst, and my neighborhood would be underwater. hno:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga


Tennessee Aquarium -- Chattanooga September 2011 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


Tennessee Aquarium by dmanwarren, on Flickr


Penguin Exhibit by zxgirl, on Flickr


----------



## kingchef (Sep 2, 2009)

i love the chatt aquarium, and to me, the lake nickajack dispaly made me stand an hour to watch. beautiful. there is one other that has the deep green moss---not spagnum, but the short spore, i think, fresh river otters, logs, and i think a waterfall---it was 6 years ago since i was there. i always seem to be called to a chalet in gatlinburg. i am a mountain fan through and through, but most of my close friends and family are nutty beach heads.

it is good to see how pretty the opry hotel complex looks. it is nice during the day, but, to me, beautiful at night. from the reports we got from family in nashvlle and in memphis, it was filled w/ over 6 feet of water, and some doubted it would come back. good to see it back on line. i wish i had a dime for every time i have heard someone ask if opryland was going to return. the park at centennial looks so clean and neat, and the last time i went through they must have been doing some work, because there was a metal construction-like fence up on the west side by the lake. anyway, this is a good picture, and i think it is one of those things that so many of my relatives have really been surprised to see in the south. as for the statues, isn't there one of roy acuff and doesn't vanderbilt plaza have some fountains? back in the summer i didn't have time to look around---business to tend to that kept me longer than i wanted to meet, but you may know how that goes---i wanted to know if the little episcopal church somewhere near lower broadway, but i believe the 440 loop almost runs over the top of it. the church is very small, on the corner, and precious. i hope building activity in that area didn't get it. i haven't gotten to see the new symphony hall, but old mckendree umc, does it remain. i have tried for probably from age 18 to get inside to see it, but never have found it open. anyway, thanks for all the help, especially the parthenon. i want to research that information about the dam. later, kc oh, i just remembered, i think the fannie mae battfields had some significant historical markers, but it has been so long since i have kept up on my nashville-davidson history, and things have changed so much---some for the best, some i'll just happen to see.


----------

